# jordennell



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

has any one heard if they found that dud in the nell yesterday that downd? I have not heard any more about it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I'. sare if tehy so we wall knew.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

found him today

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=1797769


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im glad they found him today. i seen it this moring. now the famly can have there closer. my heart goes out to teh family.


----------

